# Some questions on my build..



## RayheronC (Jun 12, 2018)

Howdy fellow smokers. I just became a member here, and I'm also new to the smoking world. I've been wanting to get into it for a while now, as I'm a big fan of cooking on the grill.

So I bought some supplies to start a basic 55 gal drum smoker, then decided I want to make a separate wood smokehouse/box. Somewhat like the ones pictured above.

 I was wondering what the best way to do the ventilation would be. I posted a picture of the supplies I currently have. (also have a "2 1/2 angled vent pipe). So I got the ball valves and nipples to go on the drum for intakes, but now that I'm going to be making a wood box, I was wondering if I should put two valves on each side of the top of the box for vents instead? Also, should I have the "2 1/2 pipe on top always open? And lastly, what kind of intake venting would the drum fire box need?
Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this, and helping me with my lack of experience. Any helpful advice/tips/recommendations would be much appreciated. Enjoy the summer! -Ray


----------

